# Terror suspect Mahjoub ordered released from detention pending review of case



## Bigmac (17 Feb 2007)

> ALLISON JONES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.recorder.ca/cp/National/070215/n0215128A.html

      If this man is a known high ranking member of a terorist organization why is he still here? Why are we pussyfooting around or is the government worried they may be wrong about him and have to shell out another few million for wrongful confinement?


----------



## Flip (17 Feb 2007)

A big issue that ties the government's hands is that most Canadians
don't actually believe anything is going to happen here.
Yes we all have an intellectual understanding that it might.
We don't feel the fear.
If we did, the support for Afghanistan would be far more robust.

On the upside; the guy is clearly out of circulation,he can be watched,
the cost of holding the guy is probably far less.

7 years in a max security prison could be called summary justice,
and house arrest is a form of parole. 

If the guy had committed murder, his sentence would be pretty much like this! ;D


----------



## Bigmac (18 Feb 2007)

> About 100 protest in Montreal against treatment of suspected terrorists
> ANDY BLATCHFORD
> 
> MONTREAL (CP) - Suspected terrorist Mohammad Mahjoub can expect his sense of imprisonment to continue even after he's released from a prison near Kingtston, Ont., a former security-certificate detainee said Saturday.
> ...


http://www.recorder.ca/cp/National/070217/n021760A.html

       I am all for prosecuting terrorists but after seven years the government still doesn't have sufficient evidence to convict this guy?? Could you imagine if we could put a "suspected" murderer in jail for seven years and then release him under house arrest just on the off chance we find the evidence to convict him. This makes no sense to me.


----------



## Dogboy (19 Feb 2007)

the old saying better a 100 guilty go free then One Innocent man go to jail


----------



## Flip (19 Feb 2007)

"the old saying better a 100 guilty go free then One Innocent man go to "

I believe the quote is for 10 guilty men to go free. ( I think )

Terrorism is different than civil law.

I may be naive, but just because one thing can't be proven according to the rules 
of evidence in a criminal trial - that has little bearing on whether or not that thing is true.

Our legal system is designed for a narrow range of crime and does not 
consider terrorism in quite the same severe terms as the crimes deserve.

Terrorism is at once murder, insurrection,treason,extortion and theft.
Our society has no realistic recourse.

Perjury has a severe penalty in law because there is no defence law has against it.
Perjury is a real and present danger to our legal system so the courts are
a little hysterical about it.

Terrorism is an unmanageable monster to the nation state.
This type of terrorist desires to abolish the nation state and replace it with 
an islamist theocracy.

This would set us back about 1000 years.

Personally I don't care about this guy's civil rights

Just my opinion. :'(


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Oct 2013)

Necrothread revived with the very latest ....


> The branding of an Egyptian man as a terrorist threat to Canada is reasonable even though the government violated his constitutional rights, Federal Court ruled Friday.
> 
> The ruling upholds the national security certificate Ottawa imposed on Mohamed Mahjoub that has severely restricted his freedom for the past 13 years, even though he has never been charged with any crime.
> 
> ...



More from CBC.ca here


----------

